# How Often do you Post?



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

This is for people who post daily: how many times per day do you post?

Recently, I've been doing about 10/day, but I won't be able to keep it up when I'm on a holiday in Vietnam. My actual average is about 2 and a half a day, but that is steadily rising. So, how many posts do you do a day?


----------



## nathanajah (Sep 12, 2010)

Real average 0.06 posts per day :fp
But recently, I'm doing about 1 post per day.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

nathanajah said:


> Real average 0.06 posts per day :fp
> But recently, I'm doing about 1 post per day.



Mine was 0.00 for a while.  As in, I was a member for ages before I even posted.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Probs like 130 a day ish. Give or take 4.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Probs like 130 a day ish. Give or take 4.



What? Your profile says 1.08. :confused:


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > Probs like 130 a day ish. Give or take 4.
> ...



Its clearly wrong..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

Why is this thread necessary when we have the ability to just look at each others' profiles, or view members by post count here?

(the top 100 posters have 788 or more posters each!)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 12, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Why is this thread necessary when we have the ability to just look at each others' profiles, or view members by post count here?
> 
> (the top 100 posters have 788 or more posters each!)



I have been trying to find that list for ages. How do you get it?

Also, this thread is also about how often you have been posting _recently_, which will be a different number to your overall daily post count.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this thread necessary when we have the ability to just look at each others' profiles, or view members by post count here?
> ...



Erm. Right under the banner in the top-right of your screen.
"Home", "User CP", "Members List", etc.
Then click "posts" on the right.

And ah, then I'm 4/day -ish. Nonetheless, this thread is silly.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to post a lot, but now its like one a day


----------



## theace (Sep 12, 2010)

i check this place every hour or half from my cell phone. I post if there's replies to stuff


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

I post sometimes.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 12, 2010)

Whenever there is a thread that I want to post in.

1.94 posts per day.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 12, 2010)

I post when I feel like it.

But not too often, these days.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Or perhaps you post a majority of your posts in off-topic?


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 12, 2010)

Whoa. I'm 126th. That's a bit much by my standards.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 12, 2010)

i post when i see something that i want to reply too...

4 posts a day is my overall average


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

5x a day. I haven't been here that long, so meh.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

My real average is around 2.65 or something last time I checked. But thats probably cause I started posting (more) around late July or early August. Now I post quite a bit more.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

I think some people look at me like a postwhore.


----------



## Owen (Sep 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think some people look at me like a postwhore.



'cause you are.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think some people look at me like a postwhore.



I think so sometimes lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 12, 2010)

Owen said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > I think some people look at me like a postwhore.
> ...



...Meanie.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

I like posting


----------



## Logan (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't post a whole lot. We have a couple post whores on the forum though. People who have like 4.33 p/day. IMO if you've joined in 2010, you shouldn't have more than 500 posts.

almost 700 posts for me


----------



## Plaincow (Sep 12, 2010)

1-3 posts in the time of 2 days usually.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 12, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> nathanajah said:
> 
> 
> > Real average 0.06 posts per day :fp
> ...



I looked it up and it was only two weeks, is that ages? I probably had an account for about a year before I posted.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 12, 2010)

Used to be 5 a day. Now I try to conserve my posts for when I have something to say that nobody else has said and will actually help people.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I like posting



O RLY???

...I like posting too  :tu


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

OMG IM POSTING AGAIN SEE HOW MUCH I LIKE IT


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 12, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Used to be 5 a day. Now I try to conserve my posts for when I have something to say that nobody else has said and will actually help people.



+1

I'm trying to stop posting BS, as It's stupid and makes you look like a noob. Ex.) Practice x event more, you'll improve. Ex.) No ideas here. Ex.) I hear x...

You get the point.


----------



## Joker (Sep 12, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Used to be 5 a day. Now I try to conserve my posts for when I have something to say that nobody else has said and will actually help people.
> ...



Lol. Gl with that


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

The week I joined I had like 100 posts already lol noob status. But now I try to post less.


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

It says more than 6 times a day, but it doesn't feel like that D:


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> It says more than 6 times a day, but it doesn't feel like that D:



Yeah it feels like 20


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 12, 2010)

I post a lot about canadians


----------



## Edward (Sep 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > It says more than 6 times a day, but it doesn't feel like that D:
> ...



>Off topic section


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 12, 2010)

how can I still be the nr1 by far on that list when I have become almost inactive for the last 2 years and really inactive for the last 6 months?

isn't anyone here posting a lot of really helpful stuff and helping the newbs?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 12, 2010)

90% of my posts were made in the last year.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2010)

Once upon a time I had the most posts per day on this forum with over 9. I'm down to 3.83 apparently.



AvGalen said:


> how can I still be the nr1 by far on that list when I have become almost inactive for the last 2 years and really inactive for the last 6 months?
> 
> isn't anyone here posting a lot of really helpful stuff and helping the newbs?



The problem is that our off-topic spammings stopped counting, which essentially made it impossible to catch up.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 13, 2010)

Not very often. I've been wanting to post more though. Not many interesting topics as of late.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 13, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...



Nope I just wasnt being serious .
Anywhere from 1-5 a day I guess.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 13, 2010)

I was 10 ppd for ages, and it's slowly lowered to 4~ I prolly post about that now. I could reach 2000 posts soon, and I only joined halfway through last year 
Eh, I don't really care.


oprah62 said:


> The week I joined I had like 100 posts already lol noob status. But now I try to post less.


I remember pointing you out to some others, because I kept seeing you posting, and you'd done 24, and you'd joined a few hours earlier 
Mini had heaps awhile ago... and before him, Byu.

Edit: I prolly won't reach 2000 *soon* now that I think about it  147 more is alot.
Also, I'm the 24th on overall most posts on the forum list, and I'm one of the latest to join in that list.
I wonder how many posts Edward would have if you included his old account...


----------



## Faz (Sep 13, 2010)

miniGoings would have had about 4000 if his post count wasn't constantly lowered


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 13, 2010)

2.78/day. I don't post all that much.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> Once upon a time I had the most posts per day on this forum with over 9. I'm down to 3.83 apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny . But my off-topics don't count either and I had quite a lot of them (I remember the "the user above me" like threads very well)

Now stop goofing around on this forum and develop a great new method or describe how to create the perfect cube (and help the newbies)


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



I meant finding how to order it by post count.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...



Does anyone think I post to much? Recently, I was the last to post on 9 out of the 15 threads on the homepage. 



Tim Reynolds said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > nathanajah said:
> ...



I didn't even know you could do that. I still wish my ppd was higher, though. 


Dene said:


> Once upon a time I had the most posts per day on this forum with over 9. I'm down to 3.83 apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, so that's why it doesn't seem to count when I do some of my posts.


Inf3rn0 said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Okay, I'm slow at getting jokes. 

I'm basically giving up making threads now.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...



By clicking on posts within the memberlist it does list by post count I believe.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > RCTACameron said:
> ...



Erm, that's what I told you to do?


----------



## Edward (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think it really matters how much you're posting, as long as you're not spamming (or being ridiculous).


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> RCTACameron said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Oh, sorry, I didn't see the last sentence.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Sep 13, 2010)

3.61 a day.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 13, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 3.61 a day.



I will beat you eventually.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 13, 2010)

(2.21 posts per day)


----------



## Shortey (Sep 13, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > 3.61 a day.
> ...



It isn't a contest ***.


----------

